# Having Problems House Training



## Liz_313 (Aug 12, 2017)

My husband and I have an almost 9 week old puppy. We have had her for just over a week. We are having trouble house training her. We take her out every 30 minutes to do her business and she goes every time. She even rings her potty bell by the door whenever we bring her. 

The problem we are having is she's still going to the bathroom all over the house. Not accidents, just literally going wherever she feels like it. She doesn't even attempt to use the potty bell unless we lead her to it. 

We've kept her on a regular schedule, we give her treats whenever she rings the bell and whenever she goes to the bathroom outside, we've gently and firmly scolded her for her "Accidents", but nothing is working. What are we doing wrong??


----------



## BoomersMom (Apr 26, 2017)

I am new on this, but, I have a 10 month old puppy. You have to have patience patience patience! We have a wonderful puppy but I thought I was going to lose my mind! I took him out every 15 minutes and he still had accidents! A few times I questioned my sanity. i can now say Boomer is completely house trained. Don't expect it to happen overnight. Love your baby! It is a good thing they're soooo cute!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If your still having accidents at 30 minutes, set a timer for 20 minutes. Also keep in mind, puppies may potty 2-3 times before they empty their bladder. 

Where's the potty. 
https://www.clickertraining.com/node/3892


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

texasred said:


> If your still having accidents at 30 minutes, set a timer for 20 minutes. Also keep in mind, puppies may potty 2-3 times before they empty their bladder.
> 
> Where's the potty.
> https://www.clickertraining.com/node/3892


And what goes in comes out. When they come in from playing and have a big drink you could almost go every 5 minutes We would limit any water from early evening for the night.
I could at least lengthen my night schedule and sleep a little.


----------



## Beau (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi Liz,

We're also new to all of this having only a 13 week old Vizsla, but one thing we read which didn't help but offered reassurance was that at this age the puppies brain doesn't actually know that it needs toilet, it's almost like a split reaction in that by the time the puppy realises it needs toilet it's already doing it.

We've mostly had success with our pup but there has been the odd frustrating time where she will sit right at the back door with it open and still toilet there. We've also had trouble when it's bad weather, she obviously feels like she's too precious to get wet if she needs toilet...we're working on that one.

As others have said it's just patience, you're not doing anything wrong, just keep reinforcing when your pup does what you want her to do.


----------



## Liz_313 (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the tips!! I appreciate it!

It's also really reassuring to hear from someone who is dealing with a similar thing with their puppy!


----------



## Peanuts_Dad (Aug 16, 2017)

We have the same age puppy as you right now and she understands that she needs to go to the bathroom outside. She just doesn't understand that she shouldn't go inside too. We've had about 1 accident every other day for the last two weeks, which isn't terrible! I have been watching her like a hawk though. I work from home and keep her next to me or in her crate at all times. My only thought would be that maybe you've given your pup a little bit too much freedom right now?


----------



## Liz_313 (Aug 12, 2017)

Peanuts_Dad said:


> We have the same age puppy as you right now and she understands that she needs to go to the bathroom outside. She just doesn't understand that she shouldn't go inside too. We've had about 1 accident every other day for the last two weeks, which isn't terrible! I have been watching her like a hawk though. I work from home and keep her next to me or in her crate at all times. My only thought would be that maybe you've given your pup a little bit too much freedom right now?


So update! She had an unirinary tract infection so it explains the frequent accidents so we're trying to get her back on track. 

But I'm interested in your thoughts about us giving her too much freedom. I think you might be right so do you have any recommendations?


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

The UTI explains why she's been doing that and I'm sure it'll only improve once that's been resolved. Other than that it seems like she knew she had to go potty outside and smart enough already to even use the little bell so I think you're doing everything just fine and will eventually get to a point where there will be no accidents. I think Bandi stopped having accidents around 4 months. I think it's more to do with what his bladder can handle vs him doing whatever he wants, and only time will make that better. Just gotta take him out frequently to prevent accidents and lots of praise when she goes. She'll be able to hold it for longer with time


----------



## Momo_Mia (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi! I'm having a 9 months old male, and we have been accidents free for just a month, so PATIENCE is the key! 
And although he has never pooped inside, his blatter was another thing...Even at age of 7-8 months if he'd drank a lot of water after our evening run, he would had an accident around 5 AM (even do we let him out around 10.30 PM every night). And then, he just stopped having them. 
Freedom at this point... I really don't think he needs more than one room, and that is the one where you are, because you will be able to see the clues when he's going to go. And then - grab and run.


----------



## clattin (Aug 27, 2017)

My pup (Otis) just turned 8 weeks and is FINALLY getting the situation figured out. My problem wasn't him peeing in the house, he was pooping....always in the same spot, yet he wouldn't go in a consistent spot outside! Anyway, just about the time I hung the bell by the door, he seems to have it pretty well figured out....no poops in the house in a week! Knock on wood!

Was driving me CRAZY because he was learning so many other things SO fast!

Chris


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

please ditch the scolding, that could backfire!


----------



## Liz_313 (Aug 12, 2017)

Betty said:


> please ditch the scolding, that could backfire!


Honestly, the scolding was what finally got her to learn she needed to go outside and wasn't suppose to go inside. She has been on the fast track ever since.
It was never harsh scolding obviously.


----------

